# new guniea sunpatiens



## Liz Corbett (Apr 9, 2005)

No, bees don't go to these flowers. We have had them up here in Ontario for many years. I have planted them and very seldom see any type of pollinator at them. There are probably many other flowers blooming that bees would rather go to.


----------



## swabby (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for your answer Liz . :thumbsup:


----------

